# Amsterdam Drop Off location



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

sig598 said:


> Uber works in the harbor area too (if you have the app). Uber probably would have been cheaper. We had no luggage, so the bus would have been fine as well (and the cheapest option). It's a far walk to the bus stop, but an easy walk (flat, safe, no traffic). I'd guess a quarter to a half mile. If it's a nice day outside, go for it. Bus comes every half hour. Before you drop the car, you can stop at the bus stop and check the times for the bus.


I got the following estimates from the Uber Amsterdam web site for a fare from the Ruijgoordweg 80 drop-off to central Amsterdam as follows:

UberPOP 15-20 Euros
UberBLACK 33-43 Euros
UberLUX 40-52 Euros

Are you supposed to tip there and what percentage?


----------



## sig598 (Oct 4, 2014)

OnYourLeft said:


> I got the following estimates from the Uber Amsterdam web site for a fare from the Ruijgoordweg 80 drop-off to central Amsterdam as follows:
> 
> UberPOP 15-20 Euros
> UberBLACK 33-43 Euros
> ...


According to their website, when using Uber, the tip is included. FYI, Uber Pop might not be available in all areas yet, though it's becoming more (pardon the pun) popular. For the regular taxi I used, I rounded up and gave him about 10%.


----------



## joemg (Mar 13, 2012)

sig598 said:


> Funny, I dropped off yesterday (Mar 5). Told me it would take a week before they pick it up.  Must be the standard line. Mine is the 328 in the middle.


Just curious. Are you on the same ship
Vessel Name FAUST
ETD 17-03-2015
Port of Discharge NEW YORK, NY
ETA 29-03-2015

RECEIVED AT TERMINAL--- BREMERHAVEN--- 10-03-2015 20:07:32
BOOKED--------------------- BREMERHAVEN --- 02-03-2015 14:30:05


----------



## sig598 (Oct 4, 2014)

joemg said:


> Just curious. Are you on the same ship
> Vessel Name FAUST
> ETD 17-03-2015
> Port of Discharge NEW YORK, NY
> ...


How did you find this info? I went to the W&W website and entered my VIN number in the Cargo ID and it says no records found.


----------



## joemg (Mar 13, 2012)

sig598 said:


> How did you find this info? I went to the W&W website and entered my VIN number in the Cargo ID and it says no records found.


I think I used the same site and just put in my VIN. I assumed since our cars were the only two BMW there, that they wouldat least travel to at Bremerhaven together. 
Mine said it was BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 02-03-2015 14:30:05 but I would think they would have transported together to Bremerhaven. 
This is where i found it
https://www.2wglobal.com/webapps?ur...cean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage


----------



## sig598 (Oct 4, 2014)

joemg said:


> I think I used the same site and just put in my VIN. I assumed since our cars were the only two BMW there, that they wouldat least travel to at Bremerhaven together.
> Mine said it was BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 02-03-2015 14:30:05 but I would think they would have transported together to Bremerhaven.
> This is where i found it
> https://www.2wglobal.com/webapps?ur...cean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage


Yes, that's the website I tried. I'd guess/hope they went to Bremerhaven together. The papers I got from BMW said my port of destination is Brunswick GA (I live in Atlanta). Maybe New York is the end of the line for your boat?


----------



## joemg (Mar 13, 2012)

sig598 said:


> Yes, that's the website I tried. I'd guess/hope they went to Bremerhaven together. The papers I got from BMW said my port of destination is Brunswick GA (I live in Atlanta). Maybe New York is the end of the line for your boat?


This is where and when the ship will go
http://www.2wglobal.com/webapps?url...ype=searchVoyage&searchVoyageString=CA511-FAT
*Vessel Name FAUST*

Port------------------Country------Arrival----------Departure

BREMERHAVEN-----GERMANY-----15/03/2015 -----17/03/2015
ZEEBRUGGE--------BELGIUM -----18/03/2015------19/03/2015
SOUTHAMPTON-----UNITED KINGDOM-- 20/03/2015 -20/03/2015
HALIFAX, NS--------CANADA-------27/03/2015------27/03/2015
NEW YORK, NY-------	U.S.A.----- --29/03/2015----- 30/03/2015
*BRUNSWICK, GA-----	U.S.A.--------01/04/2015----- 01/04/2015*
CHARLESTON,SC-----	U.S.A.-------02/04/2015----- 02/04/2015


----------



## sig598 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ah, ok, cool. Well, maybe then. I'll keep my fingers crossed and keep checking the website. Maybe it takes a while. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## sig598 (Oct 4, 2014)

Still nothing today either. One would think that our cars would be traveling together. Maybe they're fixing the wheel I scraped while parallel parking.  I also figured out how to work their website a little better. Out of curiosity, I searched their schedules.

BREMERHAVEN 17/03/2015 BRUNSWICK, GA 01/04/2015 FAUST 
BREMERHAVEN 18/03/2015 BRUNSWICK, GA 06/04/2015 INDEPENDENCE 
BREMERHAVEN 22/03/2015 BRUNSWICK, GA 09/04/2015 FREEDOM 
BREMERHAVEN 29/03/2015 BRUNSWICK, GA 15/04/2015 FIGARO 
BREMERHAVEN 31/03/2015 BRUNSWICK, GA 19/04/2015 DON JUAN 
BREMERHAVEN 01/04/2015 BRUNSWICK, GA 20/04/2015 HONOR 
BREMERHAVEN 08/04/2015 BRUNSWICK, GA 27/04/2015 TORRENS 
BREMERHAVEN 09/04/2015 BRUNSWICK, GA 26/04/2015 COURAGE 
BREMERHAVEN 14/04/2015 BRUNSWICK, GA 04/05/2015 FAUST
BREMERHAVEN 15/04/2015 BRUNSWICK, GA 06/05/2015 INTEGRITY 

Looks like they have lots of vehicle carriers leaving far more often than I expected. In some cases, a few per week. No idea how they schedule which car goes on which boat though.


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

iF THEY SHIP THEM ONCE PER WEEK TO BREMERHAVEN: ANYONE FIGURED OUT WHICH DAY?


----------



## joemg (Mar 13, 2012)

When in Amsterdam I asked the same question. I was told there was no set day. They usually ship at this time of year when they have two or three cars. During the busier seasons they ship five or six at a time.
I have been tracking my car and I am happy to report it should arrive in NY next Saturday 3/28


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

I am dropping off in AMS next month. Can someone tell me where the closest self car wash is to the drop off location?


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

I dropped off my M3 in Amsterdam two weeks ago. First of all, there is no car wash really close to the drop-off location that I could find. I went to one that was on the way drive to the drop-off called Dolphins Carwash right near the freeway. I found it easier and faster to enter ALL locations using GPS coordinates than the address. It has both self-serve 'wasbox' bays and an automated/manual 'wasstraat' option. I am not as sensitive as others about automated car washes and I wanted to save time so I opted for the automated option and went for a wash and wax that cost 8 euros and took 5 minutes. You stay inside your car during the entire time and just drive out the wash at the end. There is a person who manually takes a big soft soapy brush and wipes the front, hood, top, roof and rear at the same time that the car is going through a normal automated car wash. The car is blown dried at the end. My car was really dirty after 2 weeks and 1,400 miles of driving in 5 countries and the car came out clean except for some brake dust on the front wheels. There were no dents, chips, scratches, wheel rub or any other damage that I could see at the drop-off.

The drop-off location is at the Ter Haak Group office building that you see in the photo. You can't miss it. Park your vehicle near the building entry where you see the canopy on the left side. Before checking in, I recommend that you carefully and completely inspect your vehicle for any damage that can be noted on the insurance report. After inspection, remove the following items from your car and take them with you:

USB stick with EU maps
one of the car keys
first aid kit
cargo net
emergency vests
1/4 or less in gas tank
warning triangle and brackets (use Philips screwdriver provided in the tool box to unscrew brackets)

Go into the unoccupied entry lobby and walk up to the reception desk. Follow the instructions on the desk and dial 423 to contact the drop-off inspector. They will ask you to sign some forms and then take all the paperwork that was given to you at BMW Welt for them to copy and enter into their system which took about 40 minutes. After this, you will go to your vehicle with the inspector and they will inspect the vehicle for any damage. Take all your luggage and belongings out of your car and ask them to temporarily store them in one of the ground level offices. They will then ask you to drive your car through a security gate and park your vehicle behind the office building. When I was there, there were 11 others BMW, Audi, and Mercedes vehicles parked waiting to get transported. Amsterdam is just a drop-off location, not a pick-up port. All the vehicles are transported back to the port located in Bremerhaven, Germany for actual shipping back to the US. Walk back into the office building and collect your luggage.

I had to go to a hotel located in central Amsterdam. I tried the Uber app first, but it said that there were no cars in the area available. This drop-off location is remotely located in a commercial / industrial area. I then asked for them to call me a taxi. The 20 minute taxi ride cost 50 euros, which I thought was high. The other option is to ask the taxi to drop you off at a nearby transit station, but then you have to figure out how to get into Amsterdam and then to your hotel carrying all your luggage. If you need to get to the airport, then there might be an airport shuttle that you can ask them to call.

Dolphins Carwash
Langsom 2
1066 EW Amsterdam
Tel: +31 20 615 3835
Hours: M-W, 8am to 6pm, Fri 8am-7pm, Sat 8am-6pm, Sun 10am-5pm
Web: http://www.wassenmetgevoel.nl/amsterdam.html
GPS: 52.341776, 4.794547
GPS: N 052° 20.304, E 04° 47.404

Car Wash Instructions (DCT Transmission):
Fold in the exterior mirrors
Deactivate the rain sensor (press the button on the wiper lever)
Drive into the automated car wash
Shift into N (neutral)

BMW Drop-Off
USA - United Stevedoring Amsterdam
Ruijgoordweg 80
Westpoort 7989
1047 HM Amsterdam
Phone: +31 (0) 20 611 6688
Email: [email protected]
Hours of operation:
Monday through Friday 7:00AM to 11:30AM and 12:30PM to 3:00PM
GPS: 52.4164334, 4.7572417
GPS: N 052° 24.591, E 04° 45.261


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

OnYourLeft said:


> I dropped off my M3 in Amsterdam two weeks ago...


Great detailed report, and pretty nice car too! Thank you very much for the info! I am printing this all out and bringing it with me.


----------



## jet987 (Feb 13, 2006)

I just dropped off my 2017 230i in Amsterdam at USA Stevedores today Oct.3,2016. Google maps took me right to them (I have T-Mobile with international data on my phone). Paperwork took about 40 minutes. I was then headed for a hotel near Amsterdam Centraal Station so instead of taking a cab, I walked 15 minutes to the Oceangroep bus stop, took bus 82 for about 3 Euros to Sloterdijk station, then train for 3 Euros from Sloterdijk to Centraal Station. Took 50 minutes including the 15 minute walk, which is well paved for any rolling luggage. I washed my car at Dolphins Car Wash in their drive-thru wash, paid 8 Euros which was the 2nd to the cheapest wash that included wax. And vacuumed the interior for 1 Euro for 10 minutes.


----------

